# Wedding Goblet



## Craftdiggity (Apr 19, 2010)

Just made this piece for a friend who needed a wedding gift for his college roommate who gets married next weekend.  Zebrawood with Interlocking Captive Rings.

Roughly 10 1/2" tall x 2 3/4" dia.  







Comments/Critiques always welcome.

Chris


----------



## David Keller (Apr 19, 2010)

That's beautiful.  Nice job.


----------



## Crashmph (Apr 19, 2010)

That is beautiful!!!


----------



## LouCee (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow, that is cool!


----------



## bmac (Apr 19, 2010)

Chris, very nice job on the goblet. I have made several of these for wedding gifts. I take them to a friend of mine and she engraves them with the verse "With this ring, I thee wed" and the bride and grooms name and date of marriage. They make excelent gifts.

Bobby


----------



## jbostian (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow that is very nice!

Jamie


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 19, 2010)

Really nice.   Now I get to lay awake tonight and try to figure out how you do the interlocking rings.


----------



## THarvey (Apr 19, 2010)

Very nice.

I want a tutorial on how to turn the interlocking captive rings.


----------



## airborne_r6 (Apr 20, 2010)

THarvey said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I want a tutorial on how to turn the interlocking captive rings.


 
I have seen one somewhere but dont remember where.  Try youtube.


----------



## ROOKIETURNER (Apr 20, 2010)

Beautiful Goblet! I will have to learn how to turn rings someday. Is there a tutorial for it?


----------



## markgum (Apr 20, 2010)

awesome


----------



## Russell Eaton (Apr 20, 2010)

That is an awesome gift idea. Nice job.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 20, 2010)

That is a beautiful Goblet, it set's off the zebra wood so well you've done an excellent job on this piece, it's certain to become a treasured keepsake.


----------



## johncrane (Apr 20, 2010)

Chris!
that's a beautiful goblet and some awesome turning thanks for showing us.


----------



## DurocShark (Apr 20, 2010)

For those asking how to do interlocking rings... Well, you cheat.

Break one on the grain, snap it over the other ring, glue it back. Invisible.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Apr 20, 2010)

Great goblet. Beautiful wood and great form.


----------

